# Arctic Liquid Freezer II 280 Vs The 360 is there a big difference?



## Al Chafai (May 5, 2020)

hello guys,
i am torn between getting one of the aforementioned CLCs, there is only 11$ difference between them,
i looked everywhere and i couldn't find someone who benchmark both of them in one video or article. i want to get the best one for my Ryzen 3700X and future CPUs i intend ti use it on
will there be a noticeable difference in their performance? even if it's 3 or 4 c i will take it..... 
i hope someone here had his hands on both of them and can give me a solid answer, and yes my case supports 360 on both the front and the top i am not worried about that part.
PS: i've heard that the 120 and 140mm Arctic fans don't sound the same, i don't have any at my disposal at the moment to test that theory, they are different sizes so they shouldn't be the same noise levels, even at the same RPM.
thank you in advance and sorry for my rusty English....
stay safe


----------



## Sayón (May 5, 2020)

Hi Darksider,
take a look at the CoolerMaster ML360 RGB....this is one of the BEST for ryzen. My temps dropped from 52 degrees at 4.2 Ghz to 24 Degrees! (28 degrees lesser!!!)
But the real secret is the use of an excellent Thermal Compound.* The ARCTIC MX-4 Thermal compound is EPIC !!!!!!!!*
Put the paste on it like the picture: Use medium thick dots and 2 big ones in the center. Put the cooler on it and slightly spread the paste moving the heat sink in circles, then fasten it with the screws.

*BUY AND APPLY FIRST THIS THERMAL PASTE BEFORE YOU BUY A NEW COOLER. THIS THERMAL COMPOUND WILL AMAZE YOU!!!!!*


----------



## Al Chafai (May 6, 2020)

Sayón said:


> Hi Darksider,
> take a look at the CoolerMaster ML360 RGB....this is one of the BEST for ryzen. My temps dropped from 52 degrees at 4.2 Ghz to 24 Degrees! (28 degrees lesser!!!)
> But the real secret is the use of an excellent Thermal Compound.* The ARCTIC MX-4 Thermal compound is EPIC !!!!!!!!*
> Put the paste on it like the picture: Use medium thick dots and 2 big ones in the center. Put the cooler on it and slightly spread the paste moving the heat sink in circles, then fasten it with the screws.
> ...


dude that CLC is 170$ without shipping, and i hate RGB, that's why i want to know which is better between the Freezer II 280/360 since the surface area difference isn't big between them
and the 280 version performs really well while staying quiet,the only question i am asking is: is there a big difference between the 280 and 360mm version of the Freezer II
i have been waiting for so long for this cooler to become available,and finally it is, i set my mind long ago about getting it,i just want to know if the 360 performs well and worth getting over the 280
thanks you for the reply tho


----------



## joemama (May 6, 2020)

I'm not sure about the performance difference but the fan noise sure won't be an issue
For water cooling, the fan speed is usually pretty low and not noticeable


----------



## oxrufiioxo (May 6, 2020)

Buy whatever one fits better in your case the results are going to be margin of error.... I have both the corsair h150i and h115i platinum and they perform nearly identical. The 280 would likely be slightly less noisy due to having one less fan spinning at 12-1500 rpm under load but even then it wouldn't sway me one way or the other. 

You're going to see diminishing returns on a 3700X regardless of cooler you pick it doesn't pull enough power. I have a 280 on a 3900X it keeps it in the low 70C range with 20-22C ambient with a fan rpm range from 800-1200. Just don't get a 240 and you'll be happy.


----------



## sneekypeet (May 6, 2020)

Only two differences honestly. While the 360 offers 400sq. milimeter more surface area, which in theory, should be better, we are discussing one to two degrees  difference as best result with both Arctic models. Second concession to that little performance gap, is that three 120mm fans tend to be louder than two 140mm fans.

If it were my money,  I would opt for the 280, even with such a small price gap.


----------



## Al Chafai (May 6, 2020)

oxrufiioxo said:


> Buy whatever one fits better in your case the results are going to be margin of error.... I have both the corsair h150i and h115i platinum and they perform nearly identical. The 280 would likely be slightly less noisy due to having one less fan spinning at 12-1500 rpm under load but even then it wouldn't sway me one way or the other.
> 
> You're going to see diminishing returns on a 3700X regardless of cooler you pick it doesn't pull enough power. I have a 280 on a 3900X it keeps it in the low 70C range with 20-22C ambient with a fan rpm range from 800-1200. Just don't get a 240 and you'll be happy.


thnx for the reply buddy
but yeah,as i said in the main topic,my case is no issue i can instal 420mm rads on both the top and the front.
and i won't be keeping the 3700X for longer, pretty sure it will be gone when the 4th gen Ryzen comes out, gonna get the 12 cores CPU in that lineup
anyway thnx for the reply again


----------

